# Good/best versions of Orff's Catulli Carmina?



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

What are the must-have versions of Orff's _Catulli Carmina_? Preferably, I'd like to not get a box set of all his works (thinking of the Magie und Rhythmus set), but if that is the absolute best, I'd like that information, too.

Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lyricus said:


> What are the must-have versions of Orff's _Catulli Carmina_? Preferably, I'd like to not get a box set of all his works (thinking of the Magie und Rhythmus set), but if that is the absolute best, I'd like that information, too.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/58330/Carl-Orff-Catulli-Carmina

I do have the one with Auger, for me interesting enough, not to dig deeper. 
No very fond of the work


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't say whether this is actually the best but assuming you have CB already then this is a handy way to complete the trilogy without having to buy CB again (texts/translations included):


----------

